# 2010 caad9 4 or 5 availability?



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

I was told by my LBS that they only have access to compact crank equipped versions of the 4 and 5 right now...and that the compact version would ship on 8/22/09. The standard crank version will be available in mid-September.

Anyone heard of better availability from their LBS?


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Worse actually. The shop I usually go to isn't even ordering the 2010's right now. They have too much 09 stock to get rid of first. They told me they'd order on for me but not to expect it until late sept early oct.


----------



## RanoVA1916 (Aug 9, 2009)

*They are out there*

got mine in the last week of july. only took a week after ordering to delivery. The CAAD 9 5 is what I got non compact. looking around on the net for the 2010 catalog and I found this site 
http://www.greatlakescycling.com/products-page/?category=3

here is a pic of my baby


----------



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

whoa, nice. A couple of questions:

whats the part spec on this bike?

whats the weight of the stock build? 

Are these made in the usa or overseas? any noticable differences from the USA built ones?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

pomole said:


> whats the part spec on this bike?


The CAAD9-5 is 105 with an FSA BB30 crank.



> Are these made in the usa or overseas?


Check the decal on the seatstay 

Asad


----------



## trivial (Aug 11, 2009)

soulfly_nyc said:


> I was told by my LBS that they only have access to compact crank equipped versions of the 4 and 5 right now...and that the compact version would ship on 8/22/09. The standard crank version will be available in mid-September.
> 
> Anyone heard of better availability from their LBS?


I ordered a CAAD9-4 yesterday and was told I'd be waiting until November for BBQ or October for red. Compact or Triple.


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

I ordered a BBQ CAAD9-4 Standard this morning from my LBS and a Cannondale rep was actually in the store, and I'm pretty sure I remember him saying that basically the only thing they're waiting on are parts from SRAM in order to move forward with shipping the 9-4's. If I remember correctly, he said, "It could be this week, it could be next month. We really don't quite know at the moment, but once we start getting them, there should be no further waiting. We'll be ready to go with all orders."

That of course doesn't ease my child-like impatience at getting to ride the thing!!


----------



## andyny (Aug 1, 2009)

i ordered a caad9-5 and the rep said it'll be here mid-september


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw a 2010 caad9-5 at a shop where i got my '10 Roubaix Comp. I can't believe it would take until mid-sept for a cadd9-5, the cadd9-4 yes.




andyny said:


> i ordered a caad9-5 and the rep said it'll be here mid-september


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

Starnut.. have you heard anything lately about the release of the 9-4? I've heard everything from anytime to November. Do you have a pic from the catalog of the 9-4 in black you could post? Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

For me?


Red is EOM and BBQ is Mid Oct Early Nov. Your results may vary.


Starnut


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, although it's not exactly what I was hoping to hear. I'd like to think you are just being conservative, but i'm not sure anyone knows exactly when they'll ship out at this point. I was just hoping I'd be able to ride it while the weather is still nice, but I'm starting to doubt I'll get much saddle time this year. This is what I get for selling my other bikes before getting a new one :mad2: I guess there's always next year...


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

I did the same thing, and it appears that ill be riding a Jeep Cherokee mountain bike untill mid-october. Although it as sweet bar ends.


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

My LBS called Cannondale this afternoon and they said shipping date on my 9-4 was "about a week out". Hopefully that means ill be riding by the end of the month!!


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds promising... may I ask what crank config?


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a 54 BBQ Standard Double


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool i orderd a 9-4 standard crank last week .I was told 4-5 weeks ,but wood be givin some sort of priorty on shipping date,will see


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

got a call this morning saying that my 63 BBQ standard 9-4 would most likely ship today or tomorrow for a (hopeful!) Friday or Monday delivery. FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

That's great news! (Means mine is just around the corner too) You better post pics if you happen to get yours first. I'll just be happy to get it by end of the month after hearing some can't get them till November. I'm sure glad I had placed my order with the LBS as soon as possible for the 9-4. Doesn't the waiting SUCK!? I try not to think about it, but of course that just makes it worse.


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been trying not to think about it either, especially with a couple more races I could ride in this season! I just keep saying, "If it gets here, it gets here. If not then I have the 'added benefit' of tracking my same-bike progress throughout the year." Screwy logic, I know, but it tempers the impatience nicely. Plus we just got a puppy, and that's been added distraction as well... ANYWAY, pics to come as soon as the bike shows up!


----------



## mhammer (Aug 19, 2009)

I called my shop today to get an ETA on my 56cm caad9 4 compact bbq. The bike shipped on Monday and would likely arrive Thursday or Friday.
It probably won't be ready until mid-week next week, but I can't complain. It appears that if the bike wasn't a preseason order it may be out as far as Oct-Nov. yikes.

I'm excited now! I may get to ride something this year after all.
I will follow up with pics and weights.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

I got an email from my dealer today saying my caad 4 bbq standard shipped today ;-)


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going to order mine later this week, wondering when it will finally make it in.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I had 6-8 BBQ 4s ship today.


Starnut


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

my lbs has got them in too, but they are all accounted for. won't have others for sale for 4-6 wks. good for all of you who pre-ordered!


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

I know this is not technically appropriate for this thread but I saw a BBQ 9-1 at my LBS this evening and OMFG are they beautiful! I know I'm gonna be so happy with my 9-4 as soon as it gets here...


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but are the handlebars wrapped from the factory or is that part of the build that the LBS does? I'm guessing the LBS does it, but I don't really know and it's too late to call anyone. I'd like to change it to black when I get my bike, but if it's already done then I'll probably just wait and do it later as needed. No reason to waste good wrap, right? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

no they come wrapped , for the most part the bike is assembeld


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

B2010 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but are the handlebars wrapped from the factory or is that part of the build that the LBS does? I'm guessing the LBS does it, but I don't really know and it's too late to call anyone. I'd like to change it to black when I get my bike, but if it's already done then I'll probably just wait and do it later as needed. No reason to waste good wrap, right? Thanks in advance for your help!


I wondered the same thing, since I'm also planning to change mine to black... my guy said it varies with the bikes. Some do, some don't...


----------



## gjknorr (Jul 5, 2009)

Ordered a CAAD9-4 compact 54 in BBQ today, they called Cannondale to confirm availability and I was told the first week of November......


----------



## mhammer (Aug 19, 2009)

*Cloud 9 with my new CAAD9!*

woot!

Took delivery today of my CAAD9 4 compact. My shoes were not in yet, so they equipped the bike with cages in the mean time. Next week I should have SpeedPlay pedals on.

OMG this bike rocks! seriously. Now, I come from a 20 yr old mountain bike as my previous ride, so take this review fwiw.

I am experiencing speed like I have never felt before. My helmet (which I keep loosely attached under the chin) was actually lifting off my head! The bike holds a line like its on rails. Acceleration is awesome. Very, very stiff, yet still way more comfortable than my MTB. This 9 4 is equipped with a full carbon seat post, I only mention this because the published specs say carbon wrapped. Lots of road feel, and absolute silence. This bike makes my MTB feel and sound like an Abrams tank going down the road. Stealth bike:thumbsup: Weight, with all the factory reflectors, one Cannondale alu. cage, and big ole cage pedals comes in at 19.1lbs.

Big thanks to all the guys at GLCF for getting this bike in, and setup so quick! http://www.greatlakescycling.com/

here are pics:
View attachment 175492


View attachment 175493


View attachment 175494


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fantastic! Hope you have time to ride again Sunday!


----------



## tackhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

mhammer-

I'm lovin your bike!!!


----------



## mhammer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'm lovin it too!

I put only 13 miles on yesterday (we had company over, so I could not be gone long).

Today, 40 miles!
It was rainy and cool, but I could not wait for the weather to clear. I was chompin' at the bit to get out there!. The roads here are like ribbons, lots of little hills, and a few bigger ones too, very little flat. I'm pretty sure I used every gear today... I'm beginning to appreciate the compact setup. Also, much of the roads here in Michigan are in poor condition, so it's pretty bumpy too. That said, the bike did not beat me up at all. I was going back and forth between this bike and the Synapse, thinking maybe I would like the "comfort" features, and full carbon, etc... I am very pleased with the comfort level on this bike. I am 38 yrs old, and today's ride was probably twice as far as I've ridden in a very long time on my MTB. Only sore in the legs, which is fine by me.

I hope all you guys with bikes on order get yours soon! I know waiting sucks.


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

-delete (moving)


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome bike BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

so jealous...when the hell is any dealer around Boston going to get some 9-4's...I swear it's like they *don't* want to make basically $2000....


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's mine... it has Reynolds Attacks on it (which I'll likely just use for race day) and I put my old Panza saddle on it, but otherwise, it is totally stock. It is the most amazing thing I've ridden in my short cycling career. . . I love how ominous it is...

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PbIvNEuJxmwrfXUOC1PMbw?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahVjr2BEI/AAAAAAAABBk/Mi7rvfrH99Q/s800/IMG_1409.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dbaR4ypUrNCQLj4ITzUwLQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahSjxvdwI/AAAAAAAABBc/dD_f5jJMm4M/s800/IMG_1410.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ivnhzT9kqraGjicBdRdJGQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahPCaxUoI/AAAAAAAABBY/piq-a0Qxvuw/s800/IMG_1411.JPG" /></a>


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it me or does the white on the tape and cranks kind of clash with the silver lettering on the frame?

I wonder if it looks that way in person too.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my caad 4 .it was actualy at the shop tuesday ,but couldnt pick it up tell today...... A little up date, had it for six days i bine ridin in the canyons around salt lake city. great so far , but the wheels are heavy and the brakes suck not sure if its the pads or calipers ,ohh well wheels and brakes are gone next week


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

*finally...*

Mine arrives tomorrow, but probably won't be built until Monday/Tuesday. I suppose I can wait a few more days, but these pics don't help! haha Very nice bike btw, i'm jealous!


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

great to see the force bb30 compact is no longer vapor ware


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just came for my LBS (Houston area) and saw a couple of the 2010 CAAD 9's around in the BBQ. One was a CAAD 9 1, nice looking bike.


----------



## ClevelandRider (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey all - 
Pictures of the 4's look f'ing sweet! I am new to road biking, and am trying to compare the options of the Caad9 5, Caad9 4 and the Six 5. What are your thoughts on the differences here? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Frasoir (Aug 23, 2009)

Been waiting three weeks for my CAAD9-5. Called the shop today and was informed it would be another two weeks. Aaaaargh. Cycling weather perfect right now and my Apollo Gran Sport is feeling like such an anchor. Hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## mhammer (Aug 19, 2009)

ClevelandRider said:


> Hey all -
> Pictures of the 4's look f'ing sweet! I am new to road biking, and am trying to compare the options of the Caad9 5, Caad9 4 and the Six 5. What are your thoughts on the differences here? Thanks for your advice!


I went with the Caad9 4 because I fell in love with the SRAM Rival component set. I was all ready to buy a either a Synapse 5 or Caad9 5 with 105 on it, and then I rode the 9 4. whooa! night and day.

A couple of things I like, you can't accidentally hit the brakes when shifting. Granted, this would just be a matter of getting used to your bike, it's not really possible with SRAM. You can also shift from any position, meaning I can be gripping the handlebars fist clenched, like when accelerating hard, and have the shift lever at my fingertips. Also, the hoods are slightly wider on the SRAM set, I just like how that feels to me.
The bike shop just re-weighed the bike w/o pedals and it comes in nearly a pound lighter than the Caad9 5.

With regard to the Six... I had not test rode that bike. My understanding is that it is neither stiffer nor lighter than the Caad9. see below...
http://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/cannondale-six-carbon-3-compact

Admittedly, I am very new to road bikes, but from what I tested (Synapse, Spec. Rubaix, Trek Madone 5) this bike is wins by a large margin, specially considering the price. I've got about 125 miles on it this week, I really like the feel.


----------



## ClevelandRider (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for the info MHammer.:thumbsup: Im going to the LBS tomorrow to compare the feel of the srams vs the 105's. Based on the article you sent and some others I have read on the Six, I am definitely sticking with the Caad9. Now just have to make up my mind about the 4 or the 5!

Thanks again.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

Went to my LBS today and asked for lead time on a CAAD 9-4. 
Was told mid November 
I am going to speak with another shop.


----------



## andyny (Aug 1, 2009)

hey richie, call up the folks at brickwell maybe they can get it sooner. I got an eta of the week of sept 13 for my caad9-5
(brickwell.com, 516-482-1193 )


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

any of you guys get a caad 9-4 in the boston area? i'm think I may have to go to nyc to get one....


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Caad9-4*

A couple pictures of my new 9-4...

View attachment 176538
View attachment 176539
View attachment 176540


One sharp bike IMO :thumbsup: What do you guys think?

B


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

any of you who have a 9 4 give us a weight for the stock set up .....thanks


----------



## tackhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

B2010 - I think you got a nice bike.

BTW - what size is it and how tall are you?


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I was able to test ride a caad9 6 today as that was all the lbs had in stock.....even with that low group level I came away impressed....I was much more impressed than I was with the cervelo S1 I rode last weeek...it was no where near as harsh as the S1.....the riding position and handleing is exactally what I was looking for as this will be my 2nd road bike purchase and I want something more agressive than my sequoia.....with my speedplay peddals it weighed 19.5 pounds .....another pleasant surprise as the S1 came in @ 21.5lbs.......so I'm down for a cadd9 4 ........compact........the shimano wheels and the tektro brakes will be swaped out before I leave the shop :smilewinkgrin: .....so who knows maybe low 18's with pedals.......


has anyone got a 9 4 in red yet.......?


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

tackhammer said:


> B2010 - I think you got a nice bike.
> 
> BTW - what size is it and how tall are you?


Thanks!
The bike is a 54cm frame and I'm 5' 9"

B


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

As of yesterday, 09/08/09, the Cannondale Inventory System for the east coast dealers, showed Red 4's available in November and BBQ 4's out of stock and coming back in in December. There were 6 size 52 - 1's available in the morning and by end of day they were down to 1. Both the 4's and the 1's seem to be selling well......


----------

